# Unitrack layout help



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

I want to build this layout and have managed to create a nice plan in Xtrak, I cannot however add a elevation change with grade, would anybody be able to help me out, I have added a screenshot, but cannot attach the file as its not supported.

I would like to elevate the outer loop as I have two deck plate girder bridges at the back. I thought this would add some visual interest to the layout.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can read this thread

Your picture is large you may want to scale it back.

See post 7 for grades


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

I tried grades they did not work as the maximum height I can reach is only 1" on a 3% grade.

I decided to just build it flat.


----------

